# Easycap VHS to DVD adapter - sound problem and work around



## Scooby99 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi – just bought the Easycap 2 (DC60) adapter, to allow me to convert VHS videos to files so I can copy to DVD. For those not familiar, it connects to the VCR by a scart adaptor, which then outputs via 3 phono leads (2 x audio, 1 x video) to a USB adaptor which plugs into the PC.

My problem is that regardless of the file type / settings on the software, or the capture software used, there is continual sound interference (background crackle). 

Via YouTube it has been suggested that a work around is :

Only use the Video phono into the adapter;
Disable the adapter drivers;
Plug the two audio phono leads into the “mic” input of the PC (XP, SP2) via a phono to stereo adaptor.

Do we think this would work ? 

If so (being a real computing novice) how do I adjust the PC sound / sound card settings so that the PC records through the “mic” input.


Many thanks for any help you can give


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF what sound package are you using ie realtek,sigmatel,etc, look in control panel and see what you have listed it maybe hd audio or similar


----------



## Scooby99 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Joeten - I have an Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy Advanced HD sound card (SigmaTel High Def Audio Codec). Does this help ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you need to look through the option available within sigmatel


----------



## Scooby99 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Joeten - can you please expand on your comment - I am a relative novice.

How do I set the PC to record through the "mic" input - I am not sure how to get the the necessary screens.

Will removing the Easycap drivers disable the whole Easycap unit or will my PC still recognise it (I still want the Easycap to input the video via the USB port, with the sound going into the "mic" input ) ?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi look at the sigmatel audio manager and see if you can set up the mic via line in


----------

